
Console #16: Fake Like Factories and Surviving the Surveillance Apocalypse - binaryfor
https://console.substack.com/p/console-16-fake-like-factories-and
======
masonic
Submitting this _every day for a week_ seems excessive.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=console.substack.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=console.substack.com)

